# Horse For Sale Cartoon Funnies. Ideas!?



## lilruffian

So i was looking at some very old artwork of mine & found a couple cartoons that i had drawn So i wanted to post some & maybe do more!
I didnt want to clutter up my _Wildest Art Journal_ thread, so i made this one so that you guys can give suggestions for new cartoonies!
Help me think of some new ones to draw!:wink:

_(The 3rd is one of my first horses, Biscuit & Nestor)_


----------



## Juniper

Those are really creative!!


----------



## lilruffian

lol thanks. i'm trying to work on more


----------



## horseluver250

How cute! I like the third one with the little furry pony.


----------



## lilruffian

Another i did tonight!:wink:


----------



## Equusketch

Hmmm...

How about:

Horse for sale: a real packer (draw a horse carrying luggage)
Horse for Sale: Great kid's horse (draw like 10 kids on his back) I actually did draw a cartoon once of one of the school horses with like 5 kids on his back, one was braiding his mane, another was braiding his tail, another was picking his hoof and another was holding an apple up towards his nose

This is a cute idea. It does remind me of a series of cartoons I drew when I was like 12 of all the school horses (including the one above) to showcase their individual personalities. 

Have fun with this project. I'll post more ideas as I come up with them.


----------



## All4Crystal

Cute! Sorry I have no suggestions. But will be looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok i gave it a try!:lol:


----------



## dedebird

^^ thats really cute >3<


----------



## RedTree

they are awesome


----------



## Equusketch

Ha Ha Ha...I love it! Makes me wanna go through my old cartoons...that's "if" I can find them after all this time.


----------



## Azale1

Those are great. Very creative.


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks everyone Im having fun with them lol.


----------



## Juniper

OH, those last two are funny


----------



## Fluffy Pony

Haha these are great. 

How about a 'Judges will notice you when in the show ring' with the horse bolting or something hehe.


----------



## HorseRLife

They are so good! I wish I could draw horses like that. 

Suggestion's:

A great cattle horse
Good Allround eventer
Flighty at sight of jumps.


Thats all I got. By the way your a great drawer


----------



## ridergirl23

lmfao I laughed out loud at the clydsdale one!!!! Very good! I want to see more more more! LOL 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatCashen

hahaha those are all awesome i love the budweiser beer one..lol Hilarious!!


----------



## smrobs

OMG, these are hilarious. You are an incredibly talented artist. I have always loved things like this, there used to be a full page joke art similar to yours in every western horseman and I used to collect them. There was one that I remember that showed a picture of a horse going bronco in the middle of a sale ring. The rider had a rifle in his hand and one of the bystanders was yelling "I said you could shoot off him, it's the re-loading that's hard!!"

These are great.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

These are hilarious and very well done.
Keep them going, they've got me and my friends laughing our heads off!
Thanks so much for sharing ^_^


----------



## Azale1

Haha these get better and better.

How about doing one for a 'scopey (sp?) horse'
or 'bombproof horse'


----------



## lilruffian

Ok :lol: here are 2 more! One for a good cow horse & another for "bombproof" :wink:


----------



## payette

incredible!


----------



## lilruffian

Friesian (i didn't color him black cuz it wouldn'v looked too cluttered but you get the idea:lol and a "Mustang"


----------



## smrobs

Haha, here's one that Dad had made many years ago just as a joke. He had it printed up on some mugs that he used to hand out. I hope it's clear enough of a pic to kinda see what it is.


----------



## lilruffian

**** that ones pretty good. I love the boulders holding the horse down ha ha!


----------



## Charis

Hehe! Loving these!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waybueno

Thats so cool! You taking requests?


----------



## lilruffian

Yes i am


----------



## Waybueno

Sweet is there anyone you'd do one of my horse Twinkie doing a slide stop? Idk what you could write but im sure you could come up with something funny to say on it :]


----------



## smrobs

For sale: great driving horse (with a picture of a horse in a racecar)? LOL, I'm not very good at ideas for stuff like that.


----------



## Lonestar22

Lol. I love these! How about "horse for sale: has great "whoa" " And a horse that won't move. And "easy keeper" with an obese horse. Or a "work horse" in construction outfit? Oh! OH! annnd you could do a "ladies horse" and he could be all cool and slick looking with like elvis hair and sunglasses! 

Ok. I'll shut up now. (maybe)


----------



## Juniper

lonestar those are great ideas!


----------



## Juniper

smrobs you must have a funny dad, that mug idea is perfect.


----------



## Lonestar22

Thanks juniper. I'd draw them myself if I could lol!


----------



## Lonestar22

MORE IDEAS!!! 

"great teacher"

"very affectionate" and have an old grump of a horse.

"dressage prospect" and have a ballerina horse

"babysitter"

"a mind of his own" with a biker/rebel looking horse.

"a true gentleman"


----------



## paintluver

Those are amazing! I laughed so hard. =]


----------



## HowClever

hysterical!


----------



## speedy da fish

Love these! so funny and remind me a lot of Norman Thelwell 

I have an Idea! 'Horse For Sale, Bomb proof'
a picture of a horse walking through a farm with machinery, dogs etc, then another picture of the same horse out on a quiet hack and spooking at a plastic bag 

and 'schoolmaster'


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here are 3 for _Waybueno_ & Twinkie:wink: I couldn't decide what to do! :lol:


----------



## paintluver

^Hehe, those are so funny!


----------



## Waybueno

lilruffian said:


> Ok here are 3 for _Waybueno_ & Twinkie:wink: I couldn't decide what to do! :lol:


lol omg those are great thanks so much!!


----------



## lilruffian

More! Pack horse and Quarter Horse:lol:


----------



## KatCashen

hahahaa awesome keep them coming .. these are so Funny!


----------



## Charis

These are fantastic! I love the Pack Horse and the reiner with the awesome sliding stop  Here are a few more ideas: 
~ "fancy a- circuit hunter" showing a braided horse jumping over a small jump and a rider perched in the "butt up!" position
~ big lick TWH with gizmos on their feet and a rider sliding off the butt
~ all-rounder with mix of english and western tack


----------



## MaggiStar

omg there brilliant there sooo like thelwell which i love


----------



## ShutUpJoe

You should do the "babysitter" one with the horse just about to sit on a baby. lol
You could do a deadhead or dead broke one. Or how about husband safe, with the horse trying to bite the wife or something. A broke one with a horse emptying his pockets. Or a cutting horse and have a horse with a pair of scissors in his mouth or something.

These are great. BTW


----------



## Juniper

OMG ShutUpJoe those are perfect ideas.


----------



## disposablecamera

These are AMAZING! I'm definately looking forward to seeing more!  i like the babysitting idea with the horse about to sit on a baby and the husband safe one with the horse about to bite the wife!!
Looking forward to seeing them!!
xx


----------



## Azale1

Get better every time.


----------



## lilruffian

Here are 2 for _rosethorn_. :wink: Still working on other requests though!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I was thinking of one today. Horse with lots of miles is one with a odometer with over 200,000 miles on it.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok 2 more:wink: A-circuit jumper & one for getting noticed in the show ring!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Thought of another one, lol. Needs groceries... Horse with empty shopping bags, horse in house with empty cupboards, horse eating out of shopping cart...?


----------



## lilruffian

2 more for_ rosethorn_ as well as an "easy keeper" and cop stop:lol:


----------



## Juniper

I would love to buy a drawing as a gift for some friends who have Rocky Mountain Horses. So, the drawing would have to look like that kind of horse and have something funny about getting the horse gaiting well. Not a "for sale" one though. Maybe say "gaiting beautifully" and have the horse carrying a gate? Do you do things for sale? If so could you pm me and give me an idea of price if I sent a pic of their horses? thank you


----------



## lilruffian

Curly horse:lol: and Shire


----------



## peppyrox

They are really amazing!! I love all your work!! Could you please do one of my horse Jack (pics in barn). I don't mind what you want to do with it or write on, anything would be great!!!! Thanks heaps!!


----------



## RedTree

haha these just keep getting better


----------



## speedy da fish

aww love the shire one  have you done one of an arab?


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, i think i posted one on the first page... lol


----------



## lilruffian

Hey _peppyrox_, i could give one a try lol I'll have to put some thought into it though. What breed is he? What's he like & what do you use him for? Just thinking of some ideas...


----------



## lilruffian

2 for a Paint Horse:-o


----------



## midwestgirl89

I love the Paints!
This is an awesome idea. Takes a lot of originality. 
Hmm...if I have any ideas I'll post one...not that you haven't gotten a bunch already :wink:


----------



## peppyrox

> Hey _peppyrox_, i could give one a try lol I'll have to put some thought into it though. What breed is he? What's he like & what do you use him for? Just thinking of some ideas...http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz0ymvyreWN


He is a thoroughbred and he used to race (last year, before i owned him) and now i just use him for pleasure and trail riding, although he needs a lot of work with being respectful and all. He pigroots a lot when i ask for canter. Hee hee, maybe you could do something with that  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

I love these! They are getting better and better. No suggestions for you, but I am defienatly looking for more to come! =)


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here are 2 more while i continue to work on your requests! Another for "quarter horse" and Standardbred


----------



## Eolith

I love all of these! Would it be alright for me to print off a few and post them in my dorm room? I could use some funnies!


----------



## SouthernComfort

Those are too cute and funny!


----------



## speedy da fish

ah yes the 'looks arabian' one


----------



## Deerly

LOL these are hilarious! I love your style, captures the humor perfectly!! 

Are you still doing requests?! I would loooooove a silly drawing of my palomino quarter horse Jax! Something naughty he always does is jump-turn to the left if he's bored or doesn't want to do something. He also loves trot poles and jumping... he's jumped over tiny little cracks in the ground and shadows before XD Pictures on my blog and in my barn.

For the horses for sale you should do "pocket pony" or "husband safe." Every time I hear "husband safe" I think of an ugly old nag verses a flirty little filly - haha.


----------



## smrobs

Deerly said:


> Every time I hear "husband safe" I think of an ugly old nag verses a flirty little filly - haha.


----------



## Heartland

Too cute!!!!! I love them!!


----------



## lilruffian

Sure _Deerly_, i can give it a shot:wink:


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I have a standardbred gelding who is pretty darn sensitive (he windsucks with anxiety, if i even move his water tub to a different place in his paddock, he breathes fire and is SURE the pixies that live in the trees have moved it again on him... and it is simply not safe to drink out of unless thoroughly checked, aka gets my mare to drink first lol)

I always have imagined him to be one of the kind to go to a therapist to talk over his OCD issues lol... I'm sure many of us have some of these "can be sensitive" horses, and it would be hilarious to see a cartoon of that.

If you want to base it off Evo (if you're still doing requests, pics are in my barn!)


----------



## SouthernComfort

Sorry if I've repeated anyone. What about those ads that say a horse is 16.2hh and when you go see the horse it's 14hh?


----------



## speedy da fish

How about shetland pony? or welsh mountain


----------



## lilruffian

Great ideas guys. I'll have to give them a try:wink: Here are some i already tried lol


----------



## Gidget

Lilruffian are yous till doing requests?

I would love to have a cartoon of Gidget in the tack room with our ribbons.

She can be a major brat,competitive,begger horse,lowest on the pecking order,has her sweet moments...I just think it would be awesome if you could create a cartoon of her. Let me know! You do such a good job!


----------



## lilruffian

Gidget said:


> Lilruffian are yous till doing requests?
> 
> I would love to have a cartoon of Gidget in the tack room with our ribbons.
> 
> She can be a major brat,competitive,begger horse,lowest on the pecking order,has her sweet moments...I just think it would be awesome if you could create a cartoon of her. Let me know! You do such a good job!


 I can try... hmm.:think:. just thinking of ideas! Does she live with any other horses (if so, what are their names if i may ask?)


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here's one for _peppyrox_:wink: I thought i'd play off of him being an OTTB turned trail horse:lol:
I also did one for the "husband safe" idea:-o


----------



## Gidget

She lives with 3 other horses.
Greyson(colt)
Ludo(17 year TB)
Greycie(12 AP QH)

They are mean to her.

She use to be a gaming horse and I played around with it and she HATES! it but she absolutely looooves cows.


----------



## peppyrox

> Ok here's one for _peppyrox_:wink: I thought i'd play off of him being an OTTB turned trail horse:lol:
> I also did one for the "husband safe" idea:-o
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks so much lilruffian!!! It looks so much like him!!!


----------



## Deerly

LOL! I love these! Husband safe is hilarious XD


----------



## speedy da fish

I love the OTTB one!


----------



## lilruffian

:lol: A reining horse in a spin & a good teacher.


----------



## omgpink

These are so funny!! 

What about a foal with long lanky legs?


----------



## Adonai Ace

These are awesome!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here are ones for _Deerly, ohmyitschelle_ & _Gidget_


----------



## Gidget

I LOVE IT! THANK YOU I'm going to save and print this and hang it up in the tack room by her ribbons.


----------



## dedebird

xD thats funny


----------



## Jake and Dai

These are fantastic lilruffian!!!! I have a request, if I may. My 2 ponies in my barn...

Jake is a 17hh belgian cross and as you can see...is pretty massive. Dai, the b&w pinto is 16+hh, but is so shy that she always peeks out behind him when they are together. Could you do something with that? Big strong Jake and sweet, shy Dai?


----------



## JekkaLynn

disposablecamera said:


> These are AMAZING! I'm definately looking forward to seeing more!  i like the babysitting idea with the horse about to sit on a baby and the husband safe one with the horse about to bite the wife!!
> Looking forward to seeing them!!
> xx


 
for husband/kid safe it should be a cardboard cutout of a horse


----------



## JekkaLynn

If you are still doing requests.... Indy my little Arabian mare covered or surrounded in littlekids with a huge tractor rumbling past right beside her and a warning sign 'Beware the Crazy/Spooky Arabian' people actually yelled at me when I told him I had a bunch of kids looking after my 10 year old Arabian mare.


----------



## Deerly

I LOVE IT!!!! Oh my gosh thank you so much!

These are too funny!!!


----------



## Juniper

JekkaLynn said:


> for husband/kid safe it should be a cardboard cutout of a horse


that would be very clever.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

OMO I LOVE IT!
Thank you so very much, its amazing!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

how bout a "green" horse...get what i mean...as in green broken lol


----------



## lilruffian

PintoTess said:


> how bout a "green" horse...get what i mean...as in green broken lol


 Actually i was thinking of that :lol: I'll have to work on it..


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have one of those horses that likes to be hurt/lame more than not. I think a horse wrapped in bubble wrap would be a nice cartoon, though I have no idea what you would title it.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok these are a few for _Juniper_  They were too big for my scanner so i had to take pics, which arent very focused :roll:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

How about a Haflinger? I've been telling people two Quarter Horses make a Haflinger.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I was wondering if you'd be offended if I tried my hand at one of these?


----------



## Juniper

can't stop laughing about the one with the gait.


----------



## lilruffian

ShutUpJoe said:


> I was wondering if you'd be offended if I tried my hand at one of these?


 Not at all! Go for it:lol:


----------



## lilruffian

Here are ones for _JekkaLynn_ as well as _Jake & Dai_


----------



## KatCashen

hahah these are great.. its like ready the funnys in the paper... love it!!


----------



## MaggiStar

amazing i love these your so talanted!


----------



## speedy da fish

can i do a request?
my horse is an anglo arab gelding. bay with a star. he is half arab and half tb so maybe do him at the front of a horse race but with his long arab-like trot gait. his name is William
thanks

love you last cartoons posted!


----------



## MaggiStar

^^^^love it sounds like my girl apart frim gender differences!!


----------



## Jake and Dai

That is fantastic lilruffian!!! It perfectly depicts their dynamic! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I know that you have about a million requests but I would like to add one if that's okay. I had a funny experience with Dobe today and would love to have a picture of it in the style that you draw. Maybe put him face to face with a cow but have his head dropped, feet spread out, ears pinned, and teeth bared with a look like "Come on and test me, I'll eat you alive" LOL.


----------



## lilruffian

smrobs said:


> I know that you have about a million requests but I would like to add one if that's okay. I had a funny experience with Dobe today and would love to have a picture of it in the style that you draw. Maybe put him face to face with a cow but have his head dropped, feet spread out, ears pinned, and teeth bared with a look like "Come on and test me, I'll eat you alive" LOL.


 :lol:That actually sounds pretty comical! I can certainly give it a try:wink:


----------



## dedebird

ROFL hahaha the bomb proof one is hularious xD


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love them!!! So perfect!!!!


----------



## rraylutz210

I love these! how about comes on cue? 
my horse (Jazz a sorrel and white paint) always places himself way in the back of a 15 acre grass field when i have to go get him. i wind up shouting my lungs out to even get him to look up.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one for smrobs:lol: Gotta love cutters who take their job seriously!


----------



## smrobs

OMG, that is completely awesome!!! You are amazing, you captured his attitude perfectly. Thank you so much   .

That is going to be my desktop background for the forseeable future.


----------



## JekkaLynn

lilruffian said:


> Here are ones for _JekkaLynn_ as well as _Jake & Dai_


 
Perfect! That is her to a T. Thank you so much I love it. I posted it on facebook with the caption that you drew it for me. And I would like to print it and hang it at her barn.


----------



## omgpink

haha I love smorbs that is great! I could just imagine Dobe in real life doing that, epic!

Heres suggestion: 
Horse for Sale: A Bit Spooky
and the horse could be like a ghost or wearing a weird mask or something.


----------



## PintoTess

can you do one of zorro and tess for me please?
you will find the pics of them in my barn thanx :lol:


----------



## lilruffian

omgpink said:


> haha I love smorbs that is great! I could just imagine Dobe in real life doing that, epic!
> 
> Heres suggestion:
> Horse for Sale: A Bit Spooky
> and the horse could be like a ghost or wearing a weird mask or something.


 :lol:That actually crossed my mind too! But of course i had forgotten about it by the time i got home...


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here's a "spooky" horse:lol: & one for _rraylutz210_ :wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

lol Those are awesome


----------



## omgpink

OMG that Spooky one is amazing!!!!


----------



## rraylutz210

oh my gosh that's amazing!! thank you so much!! you captured him perfectly! This is my new desktop background for both home and office! yay!:clap:


----------



## rraylutz210

here's some more random ideas...
Egyptian Arab, have a horse sitting in the middle of desert playing in the sand
Horse for sale, they said she was 17 hands... make it a 17 inch mini


----------



## shmurmer4

It's been a long time since I've enjoyed this type of work, you're great!


----------



## lilruffian

PintoTess said:


> can you do one of zorro and tess for me please?
> you will find the pics of them in my barn thanx :lol:


 Gotta think of something humerous:wink: What are they like?


----------



## Hrsegirl

Could you do one for my gelding and new mare? One for my gelding is that sometimes when he gallops, I can't get him to stop! Ah! And my new mare has kind of a nervous character and is scared of EVERYTHING until she smells it? Gelding Name: Cherokee Mare Name: Willow
P.S. Their pictures are in my barn.

Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess

oh and if you are doing one for tess, she is very brave..if that helps at all


----------



## Charis

You should seriously consider contacting some big magazines to publish your work - do not, I repeat- do not - allow your work to publish for free. You're much too talented!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

I've got more coming just as soon as my computer stops being a cow & will let me upload attachments!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok Finally!
Here's ones for _Hrsegirl_ (the scanner made the grulla look more like a bay i see...:roll


----------



## Hrsegirl

Oh my goodness those are amazing! Thank you so much!! I love them!


----------



## paintluver

Those ones are so adorable! I love the one of willow.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here's one for _PintoTess _:wink:


----------



## qharabluver

If you have time could you possibly make on of my mare Majestk Europea theres some pictures in my barn! for an idea whenever i try and catch her she walks just fast enough so I can't catch up then you need to like grab onto her tail and climb up then she stops and looks at you as if to say " Sorry I was just taking my daily walk quickly away in the opposite direction"


----------



## Poco1220

Could you do one of my stallion for me? Maybe do some sort of play on the whole "medicine hat" markings?


----------



## Alycat

I was wondering if you had the time, if you could draw a pic of my horse. She's a dressage horse so doesn't take trail riding so well. Especially if there is one single purple flower.


----------



## GCSM16

my friend's mare is a little too fearless for her own good, she decided to chase a big black bear right out of her paddock. Could you maybe draw a picture of a bay (she's a mustang) chasing a bear. It could be titled...guard horse on duty or something lol.


----------



## lilruffian

Again, computer's a bit handitarded today!:evil:


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a request. Others are one the way!:wink:


----------



## lilruffian

Ones for _qharabluver_ & _Poco1220_ :wink:


----------



## Charis

Oh my goodness! Too funny!! I adore this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LusitanoLover

lilruffian said:


> Ok i gave it a try!:lol:


 These are just wonderful! That cartoon - awesome kids horse, reminds me of when I had a riding school in London. Lots of kids, not many horses, so when we went to a show, they were shared. In the morning, getting ready, there would be literally four or five to a horse, one plaiting the mane, another the tail, one grooming each side and someone else removing stable stains with a sponge. We didn't even think it was odd at the time.


----------



## midwestgirl89

I just had a great idea for you. You should bind these into a book. I'd buy it to keep on the coffee table =)
Awesome as always!


----------



## Charis

midwestgirl89 said:


> I just had a great idea for you. You should bind these into a book. I'd buy it to keep on the coffee table =)
> Awesome as always!


Great idea! Christmas and other holidays are just around the corner, *lilruffian*!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Wow... these are absolutely amazing!

I would love it if you could do my horses, if you have time 




I don't have any good humorous ideas, so I'll just tell you some things about them and let you decide what you want to do.

Fendi: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4694033941_f6aef92789_z.jpg

He's a Paso Fino... he has a huge studdy attitude when he's turned out... he always fights geldings and chases other horses away from my mare... he's really well-behaved under saddle... he always spooks at ridiculous things like shadows, but handles actual scary situation extremely calmly...

Also, if you could make his tail longer... my mare chewed it off, haha.






Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/2784523258_7e6ce40bef_z.jpg?zz=1

Hm... She's a MFT, a reiner, and the best trail horse in the world... she's like the energizer bunny on the trail and could go on forever... she's afraid of cows but I'm going to force her to do NRCHA events anyway... I'm doing versatility with her... she drives... she has the best personality ever and *everybody *loves her - horses and people...



Thank you SO much!


----------



## smrobs

midwestgirl89 said:


> I just had a great idea for you. You should bind these into a book. I'd buy it to keep on the coffee table =)
> Awesome as always!


Completely awesome idea. I would buy one too. And you have a bunch of horse people here to give you an infinite number of ideas .


----------



## Charis

More ideas (as if you need them)
~ Eventing horse; one polo wrap, one bell boot, one cross country boot, one open front boot, carrying three saddles, with the rider in a top hat, XC vest, and water wings, carrying three bridles, perhaps even with a broken arm? Both gung-ho to do it all again next weekend!
~ "Medicine Hat" horse with Rx written on his ears, and a doctor's outfit? 
~ "Trick pony" standing upright on one hoof on a ball, balancing spinning plates on his two front hooves, and a ball on his nose
~ "Gaming horse" playing poker with his buddies in the middle of a poles course
~ "Puppy-like personality" with a horse on the end of a lead, sitting and panting
~ "Typical Arabian" (no offense!) with the Arab on the other side of the ring, shaking, with the rider still hovering in riding position; play on the Arab-Teleportation thing.
~ "Hunting horse" with camoflage on. 
~ "Mareish"; mare flirting with geldings on the other side of the fence. 
~ " Not studdy" - stallion flirting with the mares, flexing his muscles.


----------



## Juniper

those are some great ideas, I want the coffee table book if you ever bind it!


----------



## JekkaLynn

You should definetly do a book


----------



## lilruffian

Yeah it's starting to sound like a good idea lol i'll have to look into getting it done!


----------



## LusitanoLover

There is a self-publish company lulu.com. You get most of the profit instead of about 10% at most from a normal publisher. I'd definitely buy the book! Probably for most of my friends for Christmas too. 

I'm also interested in a couple of commissions of the two I lost this year - they were both really quirky and funny! I haven't got any pics of them in my barn, so if you could do them, pm me and I'll email pics and their stories.


----------



## rraylutz210

A book would be a fa-nominal idea! count me in as a first buyer =)


----------



## midwestgirl89

Wow...who-da-thunk it'd have such a snowball effect. :lol:


----------



## AdrienneS

These are so good I loved them all!! lol


----------



## dedebird

i have an idea o3o my horse royal is a layed back guy so layed back that sometimes when im practicing showman ship with him he'll fall asleep and i'll have to shake his head to get him to wake up xD thats only somtimes tho o3o


----------



## PintoTess

wow you captured them both perfectly lol thanx heaps


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Your work is really good! I had a real laugh at so many of them... :grin:

I thought of an idea for you. Why don't you do one of a horse going towards a jump, with the jump looking like a monster with fire coming out of its mouth (in other words this jump must look absolutely terrifying), and the horse with a very frightened look on its face.

What gave me this idea was that sometimes when I'm jumping Night Heat she will act afraid of a jump and stop or turn out even if it is really small. Sometimes I think that she pictures the jump as growing teeth and about to pounce on her...silly mare...


----------



## speedy da fish

^ i really like that idea! maybe make the jump look normal and have a thought bubble coming from the horse with a scary jump!


----------



## Allison C

No request from me but... :clap:Amazing talent!! Great job


----------



## AnnaLover

I know you are *loaded* with requests, but if you get around to it, I would love one of my mare, Penny! I think you're work is incredible!

Idea: She can be extremely stubborn at the most random of times! So maybe a picture of me pulling on her with her pulling back? Also, she loves cows and will pin back her ears and bolt after them after she pinpoints which cow I want.. so maybe a cartoon of her running after a cow with me left behind in the dust? OH! one more idea! she loves to do the 'flamen' thing with her lips if I give her something salty or different from her normal diet!

What Penny looks like:
She's a sorrel with a blaze and socks (i'll provide pics) and she short and stocky. I would love it if you could make her look pretty buff, but not in a gross way, and a pretty little feminine head! thanks so much!


----------



## AnnaLover

Sorry about the huge pics! ;P


----------



## lilruffian

Hey guys, been a bit busy but i'm still working on your requests! Ya'll have some pretty great ideas too


----------



## kimber769

Another request if you can?This is my mare Rayne, she is a rescue from last year. She is a very MOODY MARE. The first pic is when I first got her and she was very underweight but the look on her face with ears pinned back are her classic Bad day look. The second pic is her now minus the bad day look. it would be great if you could do a moody mare of her.


----------



## lilruffian

dedebird said:


> i have an idea o3o my horse royal is a layed back guy so layed back that sometimes when im practicing showman ship with him he'll fall asleep and i'll have to shake his head to get him to wake up xD thats only somtimes tho o3o


 Hey, just working on requests :wink: just wondering _dedebird_, what your horse looked like?


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here are cartoons for GCSM16, Alycat & CloudsMystique :wink:


----------



## GCSM16

oh how delightful!!! Thanks


----------



## Alycat

Oh my gosh that is wonderful! Thank you so much! You are a truly talented artist.


----------



## dedebird

haha royals a dark bay but the ones you drew is hulariuos xDDD


----------



## HowClever

I know you are swamped with requests, but just wanted to ask if you might be able to do something with our beautiful boy. We are losing him next week and it would be nice to have something to make us smile when we think of him.

He is a 15.1hh black gelding with a big white star. He is the alpha horse over our herd and likes to show it. He will lift his head from grazing and charge after my mum's little 14.3hh mare, ears pinned, just because she is a mare! He's very picky about the company he keeps. I'll attach a photo of him and one of mum's mare too.



















And not a very good photo, but this was on one of his "chase the mare" expeditions!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Hahaha, I love them! Thank you so much!


----------



## kitten_Val

How about dressage horse? You didn't pick on that one yet! Lol! I can imagine the one with round back, arched neck, tail up, trotting slowly and high on toes of the hoofs, and the rider looking very serious.


----------



## Hubbardshorses

You are very talented. I love all your cartoons! How cute and funny they all are! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sunny

These had me cracking up! I love the "Great teacher." :lol:

Whenever you have time would you mind making one for Sunny? When I bought her she was skinny, a huge poof of winter fur, and her forelock was covered in burrs; she was titled as, "Will make great show horse!" You could maybe put that at the top with her registered name, My Lady Livermore. Ofcourse only if you get a chance!

Thanks so much! I am so jealous of your awesome skill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomHorsey

Hey Could u make one of Whisper my Registerd amarican paint mare and Rio our draft cross 
Whisper:








Rio:


----------



## franknbeans

These are great! The book idea would be wonderful for sure. You have enough requests for now.....I think you should do them on commission and send them to people (maybe a copy to the people and keep a copy for the book?)

Even if you charged $10 per pic (regular paper size) plus postage.....that would be minimum!


----------



## equiniphile

I'm gonna have to get one before you start charging well-earned comissions! LOL. Your work is amazing!

My 23-yr old Paso Fino gelding Arthur is COMPLETELY buddy-bound and bonded to our 7-yr old fat mini mare, Lulu. I imagine him with goo-goo eyes for her, tracking her every step, while she stands with her butt to him, ears pinned, and head turned to him with a ****ed look on her face. Lol. Pics of both:


----------



## Eliz

Would you please do one of Vinnie? 
He looks so sweet and innocent, but really he's ornery as all get-out and he's never up to any good  If you could emphasize his little "devil ears" (the point inward) and his big eyes & nostrils that would be great 
Here's a link to our photobucket:
http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af144/fasaaid/Vinnie2010/

Thanks!


----------



## GreyRay

I know your burried in requests but if you ever get the chance I would be greatful if you could do a couple for me 

Mostly just Shaffiek(pics in my barn). He is A Mustang x QH x Arabian, and he LOVES to chase dogs. He will ***** his ears up, wave his tail and prance around sneaking up behind unexpecting dogs and try to sneak in a big bite out of their butt.

And then there is Roothie(also pics in my barn), she is an 18hh Belgian mare, and she loves to gallop around and act like a yearling(as you can tell in my avatar) but she is NOT mareish at all.

THX!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz

Okay, so that link doesn't work.
Here it is  :
Vinnie 2010 pictures by fasaaid - Photobucket


----------



## petitepyromaniac

Excellent drawings!!!

I love drawing horses as cartoons... you can capture their personality without getting bogged down over perfecting all the little details.


----------



## LHS

halarious


----------



## lilruffian

Don't worry guys, i got most of the request's done, just having more computer/internet issues! :evil:


----------



## lilruffian

Ok for now, here are _AnnaLover's & dedebird's_


----------



## lilruffian

oh & _equiniphile's_ as well lol


----------



## AnnaLover

Love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## kaity8

That is good artwork! i try my best but i'm not that good of a Artist! i wish i could draw cartoons like that! I try soo hard i hardely have room in my notebook! happy drawing!:razz:


----------



## kaity8

That is good artwork! i try my best but i'm not that good of a Artist! i wish i could draw cartoons like that! I try soo hard i hardely have room in my notebook! happy drawing!:razz:


----------



## wannahorse22

Wow, these are awesome! ever considered illustarating or making posters w/ color out of these? They are great!!


----------



## lilruffian

wannahorse22 said:


> Wow, these are awesome! ever considered illustarating or making posters w/ color out of these? They are great!!


 Not yet but it's certainly becoming a popular idea!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok some more for _HowClever, Kimber769, Sunny _& _GreyRay_ :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

RandomHorsey said:


> Hey Could u make one of Whisper my Registerd amarican paint mare and Rio our draft cross
> Whisper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio:


 Do you have any ideas for cartoons? What are their personalities like? Any funny quirks?


----------



## GreyRay

Teeheehee! I lol'd. thank you SO much!!! They're amazing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I love it!  Thanks so much!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimber769

Thank you so much I love it! I envy your talent, my stick figiures don't even turn out right  I think the book idea is a very good one, I would buy it. Thanks again!!!


----------



## HowClever

That is brilliant lilruffian! Thanks for giving me a giggle!


----------



## kitten_Val

Can you draw something for mine, please?  I'd put it in frame for my mom on X-mas! 

Jemma (qh) - very bossy, queen of field, try to put her foot on everything and everyone. 

Kiara (paint) - annoying. Try to nip qh when she's can't get her back (like being with me on other side of fence). And try to make run after her knowing she's much faster and will drive qh crazy.


----------



## Mingiz

Absolutley great cartoon drawings. With your talent you could have a line of things with your drawings beside's the book, t-shirts, mugs. tiles ,calendars, greeting cards or blank note cards etc... I know I would go broke . Then with personalizations of things. Your hobby could make you a profit....:wink:


----------



## wannahorse22

^^^

I could'nt agree more!


----------



## rocky pony

Oh gosh, these are so cute! I really hope you will decide to print out a book- I'd definitely get right in line to buy it, too!

If it's not too much trouble, could you do one of Buddy and Kainne? Buddy is just an old guy who is extremely popular around the barn, all of the other horses, especially Kainne, are just in love with him and want to be close to him all the time, but he could care less about any of it and just tries to mind his own business. Kainne is definitely the most madly in love with him, so maybe you could do something like Buddy just grazing casually, maybe even napping at the same time, with a huge herd of horses around him watching his every move and Kainne standing as close as he can, staring adoringly, or something like that?
Thanks so much, and keep up the good work! I definitely think your work could be extremely successful!


----------



## Sunny

I agree about the mugs and notepads! They would be a hit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver

Could you make me one if you have time??

Romeo (Grey)- Boss of the herd, he is my barrel racer but he likes to take his time, he hates mud and water
Demi (Bay)- Pretty girl, but shy around people, she wants to be a lover but is just a little to skittish
































And if you need more reference pics, there are a ton in my barn!


----------



## vivache

If you get the time, can you do something with my trainer's horses? There's 3-- if you decide to take it on, PM me and I'll give you the reference pics. C:


----------



## kaity8

*cute!*

haha!:lol: u are so funny!:lol: ever heard of it cause thats what u r!well, if i get some photos of some horses i ride could u make them into a cartoon?


lilruffian said:


> Another i did tonight!:wink:


----------



## QHDragon

I have an idea for one, inspired by my horse Blue who loves cookies. What about a picture of a horse with a hoof in a cookie jar, crumbs all over its face, and a person standing there looking dissapointed. Maybe the horse could be whistling or otherwise trying to look innocent.


----------



## dedebird

hahaha i so agree with the profit thing i would ADORE one of these as a t shirt XD i would wear it ALL the time


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow you are good! Im going to realllly push my luck and ask for three :lol:.

This is Enchello, a 2o year old tb. He belongs to my friend. His quirk is at our trainers yard, he lunges himself in the round pen cause he's scared of the donkeys, or my fave one lol, he just takes of cantering towards the mares, dragging her along with him. (she's blonde if that helps).








Then Bishop, he's a 23 year old tb. He's a school master and took us to our first shows. Could you please put my friend on him jumping a 70cm jump like its a metre?








And lastly, Silver Sabre, a +/- 14 year old tb mare. She's very green to jumping, so could you make her jumping a small oxer really huge with her ears pricked at it, her eyes wide and her legs tucked realllly well lol?








If Im asking for to much I completly understand


----------



## Eliz

Don't forget me! Please?


----------



## scrapinpics

Very cute! My daughter says they are awesome. Horse for sale: puppy dog personality or great disposition ...sitting in your lap licking your face. Horse for sale: OTTB, needs help with bolting.


----------



## Sunny

I just thought of one after reading the above post.

Horse for Sale: Likes to bolt with rider.
And it shows the horse and rider putting bolts into a wall or something.
:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Eliz said:


> Don't forget me! Please?


 I havent lol but i'm still trying to think of a good idea of how to draw him (what he would be up to, etc or what kind of mischief he might be getting into.)


----------



## Eliz

Ohh okay. I'll be patient


----------



## lilruffian

Dont worry if you dont see any new ones at the moment. I'm in the process of having my computer fixed & it wont let me upload pics onto the site right now, but you'll see them as soon as it's working again!


----------



## PintoTess

awwww thats too bad  i love seeing your artwork LR


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96

I don't know if you're still doing these... but if you are could you do one for me please?
If you can, let me know and I'll give you the information 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseriesen

if you are i would love you to do one of Riesen. he is a bay with a white dimond on his head and he is the most ticklish horse ever.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Subscribing to this thread - you've had me in stitches, LilRuffian!


----------



## equiniphile

When you get time, maybe something off of this pic? Excel hittin on little Lulu and Molly getting mad at him for it :lol: Like a "Ladies Man" ad haha


----------



## Arksly

Subscribing!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys it's been a bit since i've had time to do any new ones, but if i can catch a break soon between work & horses i'll have to get a few more done for ya!


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm still sniggering over the sliding reiner buried up to his nose in dirt... too funny! You should seriously consider putting this together in a book, I bet it would do very well.


----------



## lilruffian

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm still sniggering over the sliding reiner buried up to his nose in dirt... too funny! You should seriously consider putting this together in a book, I bet it would do very well.


 _Everyone's_ been saying that! I guess i should :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

I know! I read through the thread, and I completely agree! Honestly, if you marketed it towards tack stores... or heck, got someone that could do stickers out of the images? They're novelty items that people would pick up as a cutesy add-on to their purchase. I know I'd love to order a sticker, and if you come out with a book, I know of a few people I could gift them to... *dreams*


----------



## Sunny

I agree!

I think it would go over _extremely_ well. Books, stickers, etc. You are very talented!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl

Absoutly LOVE your work!! Would definatly buy a book (probably 2 or 3) if you get one made. Also, if you get time for another request pm me and I'll give you info and such, just would like to pay you back, maybe photoshop some pix for you?


----------



## midwestgirl89

I know i've said the bit about making a before but since it's come up again I'm throwing in my opinion again. You should totally do it! I'd buy a few :lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

they look so cute and creative!!!


----------



## speedy da fish

can we have more?


----------



## lilruffian

Lol hopefully sometime soon  Once work slows down a bit i should have time.

*But just a note to all those who i have already done cartoons for, i just wanted to let you know that you can purchase em for a really good price. Just cleaning out the ol' scrapbook *
*PM me if you're interested!*


----------



## barrelburner06

Those are so cute!!!


----------



## HorseChic

Awww im jealous of your cartooning skills!


----------



## lildonkey8

are you still doing requests? if so could you do Tanoka? here is a description:
evil sometimes sweet other times
gittery
jumper/dressage/western/trail rides
almost always bucking

do her in a field with our horses tiger, blue, and tanoka as well having a stare-down (Tanoka thinks she is boss)....you can get pics out of my barn

a suggestion:
maybe: "you can do the 'around the world!' exercise on her........running around the world?
or
"a good side saddle horse" saddle on sideways

okay: i bugged you enough


----------



## lildonkey8

never mind this i messed up lol


----------



## Tennessee

This whole thread had me LOL. My mom kept giving my funny looks because I was laughing so hard.

If you get the chance, would you mind doing a little something for my gelding? His name is High Five. He's a bay Quarter Horse and always is grumpy and has his ears back. I don't know if you could make anything funny of that, but just seeing. haha.


----------



## csimkunas6

I love all of these that you do!!! The truth, reality, and your artwork just really makes them great!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys!
As for requests, i might be able to do some commissionds if any of you are up for it. Pretty cheap as shipping is only the cost of pastage for these.
Just PM me if interested


----------



## PintoTess

We have to see more!


----------



## lildonkey8

so true tess! hey i just figured out that you posted that at the exact same time that i did on million replys!


----------



## PintoTess

Haha lol


----------



## donovan

can you do one of my OTTB Mare she is chestnut with a sock to tyhe fetlock on the near side front leg and a blaze. she is a barrel racer


----------



## lildonkey8

wow! last night i was reading a book about a horse named donovan!


----------



## sweetaspiexlove

How about "very sane and safe" and have a horse that is sleeping with a rider on his back kicking him and wearing large spurs. hee hee


----------



## donovan

bump


----------



## lildonkey8

Oo I just got one! 
How about a Gamer but a horse playing video games?


----------



## SMCLeenie

This thread had me laughing so hard you are VERY talented!


----------



## gaelgirl

You are a wonderful cartoonist LR! These had me in stitches.


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys! It's been awhile since ive had an oppertunity to draw up some new ones. I'll have to now though lol!


----------



## horseeyfarmgrl16

heres a random idea Fleabitten gray. could have flea bites on it and another horse looking at it with a scared expression on its face... im guessing you have an amazing sense of humor!! you are a great artist!!!


----------



## myhorseriesen

ohh, i just randomly thought of this.... for sale great show horse and have it with all the feathers on it like a show girl.


----------



## lildonkey8

You're into Chickens?


----------



## NinitheNinja

I love those cartoons! Especially the "Excellent Jumper" one!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Awesome! Some of those are hilarious!


----------

